# Do you consider worshiping other womens feet Cheating?



## Gooch78

HI, Im quite addicted to pampering womens feet. I have had quite a few encounters where I only massage womens feet. My wife natuarly has no Idea, no sex ever invloved, is that considered cheating?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

i think this has been covered, but yes, i think it would be considered cheating anyways.

have you brought up your interest with your wife?

maybe she would accommodate you.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Pandakiss said:


> yes its cheating..at least to me. i am the ONLY one who is allowed to receive your perverations.
> 
> i should be the only one who benifits from your fetish. just sayin..


panda and gooch=1?


----------



## bkaydezz

i would say yes! its something you feed off of and are nurturing without your wife knowing. you hide it from her and are in ommision.
aside of this fetish, you should defiantely be all over her feet! she may just enjoy it. i love feet too. i think they are so cute, so does my boyfried. we always take care of each others feet! besides, better to love your wifes feet with that obssession than give that to someone else.


----------



## EleGirl

Yep, you are lieing to your wife and putting your energies onto other women.


----------



## Cee Paul

It's no secret that I have a weakness and strong fetish for women who have pretty or sexy feet, so for me YES that would be a form of fooling around if those tootsies didn't belong to my wife because I certainly would become aroused from it all.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Yes.Definitely a form of cheating.You don't fulfill fetish needs with anyone other than your partner anymore than you'd fulfill emotional needs,sexual needs,etc.


----------



## thunderstruck

Yes, you are cheating. Are you paying these women, or building up relationships with them? I can't imagine you're just walking up to random women to get this done.


----------



## Cee Paul

It's funny how I am turned on by pretty well kept and groomed feet, but a woman with ugly or weird looking ones completely and totally grosses me out to the point I can't get past that.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Cee Paul said:


> It's funny how I am turned on by pretty well kept and groomed feet, but a woman with ugly or weird looking ones completely and totally grosses me out to the point I can't get past that.


i dated a few guys like that actually.they worshipped my feet. it was odd and awkward for me at first but once i got used to it I loved it

they'd actually make comments in the summer time on other women's feet being gross.they were always awesome for giving compliments on my shoes,toe ring,and toe polish color;-)


----------



## wiigirl

EleGirl said:


> Yep, you are lieing to your wife and putting your energies onto other women.


This....cheating emotionally is still cheating.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul

ScarletBegonias said:


> i dated a few guys like that actually.they worshipped my feet. it was odd and awkward for me at first but once i got used to it I loved it
> 
> they'd actually make comments in the summer time on other women's feet being gross.they were always awesome for giving compliments on my shoes,toe ring,and toe polish color;-)


I remember one time when actor/comedian Jamie Foxx was on Jay Leno and talking about his big foot fetish, and he said something that cracked me up when he said "if the feet ain't right......we can't unite"(lol). :smthumbup:


----------



## Cee Paul

Here are two visual examples that I go by and that are deal breakers for me:


*Pretty foot & total turn on!*









*Ugly foot and a total turn off!*


----------



## gman95901

Gooch78 said:


> HI, Im quite addicted to pampering womens feet. I have had quite a few encounters where I only massage womens feet. My wife natuarly has no Idea, no sex ever invloved, is that considered cheating?


I'd say this is a no brainer. I think that if you are partial to feet and know full well that you are sexually excited by them, touching another woman's feet other than your wife's is simply cheating period. So hypothetically, if she was partial to nice butts and wanted to rub the posterior side of another guy, what would you say?


----------



## cloudwithleggs

Cee Paul said:


> Here are two visual examples that I go by and that are deal breakers for me:
> 
> 
> *Pretty foot & total turn on!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ugly foot and a total turn off!*


but this is totally two different pictures, one is side of foot, the other is front of feet, neither of them can you see the arch, the first foot looks fat with a very thick ankle, the second is a more delicate foot that is finer, interesting, but i don't find feet very sexy, i do dislike a secondary toe to be longer than the main toe.

my estranged husband loved to grab ankles or was transfixed by them, sucked toes :scratchhead: so maybe he had a foot fetish too.

As for the OP come rub my feet  wonders about men that rub other women's feet, snickers, he needs to get a job at it.


----------



## Cee Paul

cloudwithleggs said:


> but this is totally two different pictures, one is side of foot, the other is front of feet, neither of them can you see the arch, the first foot looks fat with a very thick ankle, the second is a more delicate foot that is finer, interesting, but i don't find feet very sexy, i do dislike a secondary toe to be longer than the main toe.
> 
> my estranged husband loved to grab ankles or was transfixed by them, sucked toes :scratchhead: so maybe he had a foot fetish too.
> 
> As for the OP come rub my feet  wonders about men that rub other women's feet, snickers, he needs to get a job at it.


One looks very well manicured and natural shaped, and the other looks all unkept and un-manicured with deformed looking toes(like something you'd see on a witch's foot - lol).


----------



## DrunkenH

Good god, I thought I was a mess.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

hmm not looked at many witches feet, do have black cats that have seem to adopted me. And my fatherinlaw called me a witch i prefer succubus though 

I have two broken toes on my left foot from a horse rearing and coming down on me as a child/teen, they did offer to re break them but i think they're ok.

so feet are a deal breaker, i suppose that is quite cute.

what happens if you have never seen their feet before and discover the trait you dislike?


----------



## Cee Paul

cloudwithleggs said:


> hmm not looked at many witches feet, do have black cats that have seem to adopted me. And my fatherinlaw called me a witch i prefer succubus though
> 
> I have two broken toes on my left foot from a horse rearing and coming down on me as a child/teen, they did offer to re break them but i think they're ok.
> 
> so feet are a deal breaker, i suppose that is quite cute.
> 
> what happens if you have never seen their feet before and discover the trait you dislike?


She would have to be incredibly AWESOME for me to overlook ugly or totally messed up feet, and that's because it's a turn on point for me along with nice hands and big breasts. If you are going to marry someone they have to turn you on in every single way in my opinion, and if feet is your thing then that might be a huge problem down the road & luckily my wife has very cute ones.


----------

